
Show HN: Turn any song into a Christmas song - jinglefyme
http://jinglefy.me
======
jinglefyme
Creator here. This has been a fun little project. I used reactjs with react-
easy-state for the front-end, and then chose to roll my own url shortener for
the links. I still have a long list of features & fixes to implement yet, but
this should be _mostly_ functional for _most_ users.

There is no help doc yet, so basically in the "Track" area, you press the
"SINGLE-CLICK TO RECORD" button once while the video is playing, and it will
record a sleigh bell at that point. If you play the video back over that
point, you should hear the sleigh bell.

During playback, press and hold the "HOLD TO ERASE" button, and your
previously-recorded bells will be erased.

Some known issues: \- basically NO mobile support at the moment \- doesn't
work in Safari

If you tweet your creations, I'll add them to my timeline for others to see.
I'm looking forward to seeing your creations, comments, and constructive
criticisms!

Thanks!!!

------
gyoza
Its neat... The process not being automated was confusing for me. Good work
though, it works.

